# Google- What's the evidence for acupuncture? - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What's the evidence for acupuncture?**guardian.co.uk*A large review of all the research found no evidence that acupuncture can help with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*).[1] However, there have been individual *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

